# MX leader headset size?



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

Would this size headset fit my MX leader???

* 
Thread: English BC 1inch x 24tpi

Stack height: 36.5mm*


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

I assume you are talking about an older MX leader with a one inch steel threaded fork. Merckx forks are Italian threaded, and I have always used Italian hs on my Merckx, but the people on this forum who know much more tham I say that an english threaded HS will work on an italian thread fork

b21


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Has the steerer tube been cut?


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

yes, is an old nineties steel mx leader. sorry if sound ignorant, but am not sure if the threaded steerer has been cut or not as have not removed it myself. This is the headset I planned to fit:

http://www.dotbike.com/ProductsP168.aspx

(ie the LBS will fit as don't have a headset press/cup remover)


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

bolo yeung said:


> yes, is an old nineties steel mx leader. sorry if sound ignorant, but am not sure if the threaded steerer has been cut or not as have not removed it myself. This is the headset I planned to fit:
> 
> http://www.dotbike.com/ProductsP168.aspx
> 
> (ie the LBS will fit as don't have a headset press/cup remover)


Ok this is the story on threaded HS as I believe it, but I may be wrong. Older threaded forks were designated as Italian and British etc, like bottom brackets, but unlike bottom brackets, where an italian is incompatible with a British thread, you can use British on Italian and vise versa. THe thread angle is slightly different but it will work. Its a good idea not to go back and forth, and the parts werent necessarily interchangeable between the two headsets. An older Merckx would have an Italian thread and it will be 1". The Campy HS that you refer to is the modern HS that was introduced in 2000 or 2001. I have looked at many sites and never seen it designated as British or Italian, always British. I am not sure if the companies that still make bikes with 1" threaded HS (if any!!) now adhere to a British standard thread, but I have always believed that Campy made this HS as "one size fits all".
THe other issue is the height of the stack of the HS and if it will fit on the fork. THis was probably the source of Higherground's question. If the total vertical height of the HS is too great, then you might not be able to thread the lock nut onto the fork (i.e. not enough thread left). I have noticed that the more modern top nut can require more thread than the older ones. Normally, if the fork is matched to the frame and not been altered, it's not a problem. THe specs of the HS will say the stack height and have the information you need. My experience is that older HS need less thread. More informed board memebers here can probably tell you to the millimeter how much thread you need for each HS, but I just put em and they work for me. Hope that helps

b21


----------

